# META HT TRAIL 29



## un1e4shed (29. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin kurz davor mir den META HT TRAIL 29 ORANGE 2015 Rahmen zu bestellen.
Jedoch finde ich kaum Bilder und schon überhaupt keine Erfahrungsberichte.
Hat einer von euch mit dem Rahmen Erfahrungen? Optimaler Weise auch noch Bilder?

MfG
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/frame-meta-ht-trail-29-orange-2015-c2x14600535


----------



## Aldar (31. August 2015)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich bin kurz davor mir den META HT TRAIL 29 ORANGE 2015 Rahmen zu bestellen.
> Jedoch finde ich kaum Bilder und schon überhaupt keine Erfahrungsberichte.
> Hat einer von euch mit dem Rahmen Erfahrungen? Optimaler Weise auch noch Bilder?
> ...


 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-ht-am-650b.749256/

nur ein foto und nur ganz kleiner bericht...aber besser wie nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

